# Heading East This Year



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Well, we did a couple of small trips with the new tt. Now its time to break it in. We will be leaving Chicago on 8/2 heading first to the louisville area so I can bike the 112 mile ironman course that I am doing on 8/25. We are then going to virginia beach travel lodge for a week, then to Camp hatteras in the outer banks. Anyone have any must see or do's in those areas. We kinda put this together pretty quick and are winging alot of it.


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

mike said:


> Well, we did a couple of small trips with the new tt. Now its time to break it in. We will be leaving Chicago on 8/2 heading first to the louisville area so I can bike the 112 mile ironman course that I am doing on 8/25. We are then going to virginia beach travel lodge for a week, then to Camp hatteras in the outer banks. Anyone have any must see or do's in those areas. We kinda put this together pretty quick and are winging alot of it.


A must do is http://www.obbrewing.com/ in Kill Devil Hills...


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

RDS said:


> Well, we did a couple of small trips with the new tt. Now its time to break it in. We will be leaving Chicago on 8/2 heading first to the louisville area so I can bike the 112 mile ironman course that I am doing on 8/25. We are then going to virginia beach travel lodge for a week, then to Camp hatteras in the outer banks. Anyone have any must see or do's in those areas. We kinda put this together pretty quick and are winging alot of it.


A must do is http://www.obbrewing.com/ in Kill Devil Hills...
[/quote]
Thanks. I will be taking it easy as I will bea couple of weeks out from my first ironman but one beer and some fresh fish sounds good


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

We just returned from a trip out to Kentucky. If you have time, I would highly recommend the Kentucky Horse Park. I think it will be on the route you are taking. They have a really nice campground with electric hookups, price is very reasonable. We spent three days there, wished we could of had longer. I am not a big horse person, but the area is beautiful, made even better with the endless horse pastures. They have a few retired thoroughbreds living out their lives there. Funnycide and Cigar are the two horses that most people probably heard of. It is just a really cool place and worth at least a couple days.

Lots of pastural roads through the horse pastures that you can ride and run on to train. Maybe it will inspire you a bit?









DAN


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Camp Hatteras is a nice campground, and the outer banks are beautiful. We've stayed there a couple of times. Try not to arrive on a Saturday, that's when the rentals turn over. There's one bridge on to the islands and it gets jammed.

Kitty Hawk is a must and then there's the North Carolina aquarium, the Lost Colony, Elizabethan gardens and several light houses to name a few things to do.

Make sure you have awning tie downs and watch the weather, it was very windy when we were there and storms came up pretty quickly off the mainland. Several people lost their awnings and there were also ruined tents and broken windows. We rolled up the awning and battened down the hatches every night and also when we left for the day : )

Mike


----------

